# Looking for Training in West MI



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

I was hoping to take a training class through the Well Mannered Dog this summer/fall, but after the tornado damage they sustained, I am on the hunt again!

I am most interested in a low-mid level OB class or possibly for-fun/entry level agility. Lena (non-GSD) is slightly reactive, but does very well if I have a reward handy. I figure her reactivity could be more of a problem in an agility class than in an OB setting, but maybe not.

If anyone has any recommendations (personal experience or word of mouth), I'd love to hear them!


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

I teach beginning obedience at the Kalamazoo Dog Training Club, there's a new session starting the week after Labor Day. I've been instructing there for 2 years, the members do a wide variety of disciplines with their pups.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope the WMD can get back up and running soon, it was a great venue. Maybe get with some of the people who trained there and see if there are any meetups or group training outside in a park or something while the owner regroups.
Even doing some one-on-one instruction to address your dogs reactivity may help til then. 

Kalamazoo has a couple clubs for obedience, Kalamazoo Kennel club] and the Kalamazoo Dog training club 

The dog traning club has a new venue with plans for a pool soon(no agility offered yet, however). I know the owner and a several of the instructors. I train with a few of them now and then...great group of knowledgeable competitors.


If you are on the south side of GR, Kalamazoo may be an option.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions!

Unfortunately, Kalamazoo is probably a little far for me. I live in the Holland/Zeeland area; 30-45 minutes is about my limit for travel time, I think.


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Mesonoxian said:


> Thank you for the suggestions!
> 
> Unfortunately, Kalamazoo is probably a little far for me. I live in the Holland/Zeeland area; 30-45 minutes is about my limit for travel time, I think.


I'm right between Holland and Zeeland also. What places have you looked at? Are you looking for basic obedience training or something more? I haven't been there, but when I was looking for info Deb from Dogs Bay seemed to know trainers in the area. I was looking for ideas on Agility when she gave me some suggestions.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

You could try to get a group going if there aren't any options...we have a local fb page for 'pet enthusiasts' and there is also a West MI GSD page that may help connect you to people who train,etc. If you were closer, I'd love to help get something going(though Winter comes far to quickly). 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/WestMichiganGSDowners/


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

jjk454ss said:


> I'm right between Holland and Zeeland also. What places have you looked at? Are you looking for basic obedience training or something more? I haven't been there, but when I was looking for info Deb from Dogs Bay seemed to know trainers in the area. I was looking for ideas on Agility when she gave me some suggestions.


I've looked at all number of training options in the area, some I dismissed because of things I'd heard, some from secondhand experience, and some because the class descriptions didn't appeal to me. 

Basic OB is probably the most realistic, and likely the most applicable thing that I would go for. I've toyed with taking a Rally-O class, but basic OB would be first. Agility really appeals to me, but Lena is _not_ enthused about it. We have fun in the backyard with some one-jump drills, and fun tunnels, but I don't know that she would enjoy agility in a class setting. :crazy:

Everything I've seen, heard, and experienced about Dogs Bay has been great. I went to a lecture Deb gave on scent games last year, and really enjoyed it. I love their approach to changing class levels, but that makes it impossible for my schedule.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> You could try to get a group going if there aren't any options...we have a local fb page for 'pet enthusiasts' and there is also a West MI GSD page that may help connect you to people who train,etc. If you were closer, I'd love to help get something going(though Winter comes far to quickly).
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/WestMichiganGSDowners/


My sister and I try to get together and do some mock "class" sessions on a regular basis, but with only 2 dogs... I feel it doesn't have the same impact. And they know each other really well, so the distraction factor is very low. We've tried recruiting some of our friends who are dog people, but have had an underwhelming response. Searching facebook for local groups and like-minded people is a great idea! Thank you for the link!


----------



## jjk454ss (Mar 26, 2013)

Mesonoxian said:


> I've looked at all number of training options in the area, some I dismissed because of things I'd heard, some from secondhand experience, and some because the class descriptions didn't appeal to me.
> 
> Basic OB is probably the most realistic, and likely the most applicable thing that I would go for. I've toyed with taking a Rally-O class, but basic OB would be first. Agility really appeals to me, but Lena is _not_ enthused about it. We have fun in the backyard with some one-jump drills, and fun tunnels, but I don't know that she would enjoy agility in a class setting. :crazy:
> 
> Everything I've seen, heard, and experienced about Dogs Bay has been great. I went to a lecture Deb gave on scent games last year, and really enjoyed it. I love their approach to changing class levels, but that makes it impossible for my schedule.


The schedule at a Dogs Bay didn't work for me either or I would have done it. I considered private classes to teach a good heel, but then Hugo just got so good like it finally clicked what I wanted. We not get compliments from strangers on how good he walks.


----------

